# Boyfriend gives lifts to female co-worker



## Love.xx (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi, I am hoping you can offer me some advice so my boyfriend I found out he has been picking a girl up that he works with and taking her into work. I wouldnt of had a problem with him doing this if he had off told me but I found out another way, he also has her number and they seem to exchange alot of messages through the working day, some asking him if he can pick her up on his way In to work with hearts on the end is that necessary? 
X


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Love.xx said:


> Hi, I am hoping you can offer me some advice so my boyfriend I found out he has been picking a girl up that he works with and taking her into work. I wouldnt of had a problem with him doing this if he had off told me but I found out another way, he also has her number and they seem to exchange alot of messages through the working day, some asking him if he can pick her up on his way In to work with hearts on the end is that necessary?
> X


He's opening himself to temptation. 
He should stop that.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Please don't start the same thread in different forums.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

To elaborate on the above post, starting multiple threads causes some confusion, wastes time and is considered spamming which is against forum rules.


----------



## Love.xx (Nov 8, 2021)

my apologies! im new here happy for this threat to be deleted i would do it myself if i knew how.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

He’s fishing to get in her pants and no, it’s not normal or appropriate to ask to give rides to a woman, nor put heart emogees at the end of a message——when one has a gf.
Good news! He’s just a bf….. tell him to enjoy her company and you hope it works out for him, and that you are moving in to a man that only has heart emogees for you alone.
Pretty simple.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Double post sirry


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> He’s fishing to get in her pants and no, it’s not normal or appropriate to ask to give rides to a woman, nor put heart emogees at the end of a message——when one has a gf.
> Good news! He’s just a bf….. tell him to enjoy her company and you hope it works out for him, and that you are moving in to a man that only has heart emogees for you alone.
> Pretty simple.


I believe it's her who puts the hearts on.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I believe it's her who puts the hearts on.


Gotcha….. and I’ll bet the poor guy just hates it when she does lol


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Love.xx said:


> Hi, I am hoping you can offer me some advice so my boyfriend I found out he has been picking a girl up that he works with and taking her into work. I wouldnt of had a problem with him doing this if he had off told me but I found out another way, he also has her number and they seem to exchange alot of messages through the working day, some asking him if he can pick her up on his way In to work with hearts on the end is that necessary?
> X


You're BF may be perfectly innocent now, but he is on a very slippery slope. I suggest you have him step away from the situation.


----------

